# Where to buy Chingmix in GTA?



## YourNoob (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey does anyone know where to get Chingmix in the GTA? For flowerhorn owners what kind of staple pellet do you feed your fish?
I cannot find grand sumo anymore as I'm hearing many stories about their disappearance:
W
1. Lawsuit due to making ppl's fish turn black
2. No distributor in canada
3. Banned in canada due to certain illegal ingredients

I am thinking about ordering chingmix off ebay from the states but worried about potential seizure if it too has legal issues. 
As far as I'm concerned I'm seeing hai feng products being relabelled as Alife. 
The only flowerhorn suitable fish food brands that I can find locally are:
- ots flowerhorn
- "supreme" flowerhorn colour enhancing starter 
- haifeng/alife
- new life spectrum cichlasoma/large pellet
- jbl flowerhorn (believe only luckys has them)


----------

